# Which Kits Would You NEVER USE ?  Which do you like or sell Best ??



## RBcarving (Mar 1, 2012)

I have found past discussions, but since there are some newer kits out...

Which kits will you NOT ever use/sell & why ??  Consider customer interest, failure of mechanism/finish, overall quality, etc.

Also, which are your favorites/best sellers, best quality, most "fun"/entertaining to create ??

Brad


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Mar 1, 2012)

I will have to say that if a kit clicks or is a pencil (except the workshop/artist) I won't make it.

I find that most like the "Cigar" for its balance, heft and ease of holding.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2012)

the civil war bullet pens are the ones that left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## Akula (Mar 1, 2012)

Gemini Pen--cheapest thing I have ever seen in a pen


----------



## RBcarving (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far....reading & learning...
I read on the forum (time frame I didnt notice) that the gold slimlines lose their finish after only a few weeks of use.  Is this (still) true or has it been addressed ??   Was also wondering if the quality level of the Majestic/Statesman & Jrs. are satisfactory in the long term...

Brad


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 1, 2012)

Never make and sell: polaris, atlas, and others with different names but the same pen. I have made several and used them to check out. The ones I've made and used were very prone (all of them actually) to the transmission coming out of the tube. Maybe I press too hard when I write. Maybe the tubes were just a little oversize. I did not use glue on the transmission ... don't think we should have to go to extra steps to make a pen perform as it should. Anyway, no more of this kit for me.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gingerwood (Mar 1, 2012)

Click bullet pens.  I had to go through 3 kits to get one working pen.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 1, 2012)

Any 24K plating, no black line slims. Cigars and Sierras are my best sellers.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 2, 2012)

Not ever make or sell: Atlas , Zen , Carbara , Virage , bullet pen kits . Just plain ugly !
                            : Circuit board kits . Fake . Have never had an electron go through them with a purpose in mind .

Seldom make or sell : Any kit other than chrome or Ti gold

Best seller : Sierra , but note problem mentioned by Don Ward on look alikes . Have had it happen on the Sierra also .


----------



## jd99 (Mar 2, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Never make and sell: polaris, atlas, and others with different names but the same pen. I have made several and used them to check out. The ones I've made and used were very prone (all of them actually) to the transmission coming out of the tube. Maybe I press too hard when I write. Maybe the tubes were just a little oversize. I did not use glue on the transmission ... don't think we should have to go to extra steps to make a pen perform as it should. Anyway, no more of this kit for me.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Just curious how did the trans come out of the tube on the Polaris I've made and sold a bunch of them, (because they are low cost they sell well in my neck of the wood and never had one come back). 
The trans doesn't even press into the tube it goes into a coupler, is it maybe the coupler is coming out and not the trans? 

I know that if you dont press the coupler in straight it will oversize the tube and the coupler will be loose.

I've never had to glue or loctite anything on them.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 2, 2012)

Any 24k gold finish is cheap. CHEAP!  Buy 24k kits, sell, expect complaints!


----------



## jjudge (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree with most postings here ... even the "ugly" pens. I do have folks who buy & want the circuit board, zen/torino, and virage pens, though.

Add to the general "NO":  metal-to-metal threading


----------



## jjudge (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh -- and add:  Any kit that requires a recess to but cut out of the material, to fit some centerband or such.  Ugh!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 2, 2012)

I guess it was the coupler that came out with the transmission in it and the cap still on it. i;ve had several do that but its been awhile back and I guess I had just forgotten. Also, I don;t really like the shape and size of the polaris or any other pens that are the same with different names,

I;ve not had any problems with any of the sierra or clones..even the ones that are finial twists.

Do a good turnd daily!
Don



jd99 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Never make and sell: polaris, atlas, and others with different names but the same pen. I have made several and used them to check out. The ones I've made and used were very prone (all of them actually) to the transmission coming out of the tube. Maybe I press too hard when I write. Maybe the tubes were just a little oversize. I did not use glue on the transmission ... don't think we should have to go to extra steps to make a pen perform as it should. Anyway, no more of this kit for me.
> ...


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 2, 2012)

There are a lot of pen styles that I think are just plain ugly, but that's purely personal esthetics.  Others like them well enough.  As far as pencils go, there are only 3 mechanisms that I trust enough to make - the toolbox/sketch pencil, the Schmidt DSM 2006, and the Pentel pencils.  Of course, I don't make any of the imitation bullet pen kits - I prefer to use real ammunition components.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 2, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> Not ever make or sell: Atlas , Zen , Carbara , Virage , bullet pen kits . Just plain ugly !
> : Circuit board kits . Fake . Have never had an electron go through them with a purpose in mind .
> 
> Seldom make or sell : Any kit other than chrome or Ti gold
> ...


 
Would tend to disagree on the uglyness opinion here...know a whole bunch of ex or still Army and or Marine..AF and Navy that would have a different opinion of a bullet being ugly..see center..


----------



## BSea (Mar 2, 2012)

Kits I like:


Sierra
Jr. Retro
Clicker (aka Long Clicker)
Jr. Gent I & clones (although I'm not really excited about the Sedona)
Euro
Cigar
Stretch

Kits I don't like:


Vertex RB & FP
Bullet Pens
Guardian
anything 24 k gold

What Sell:


Sierra
Jr. Gent I
Clicker
Euro
Cigar

What Don't Sell:
Vertex RB & FP
Stretch or anything with a metal cap.

I should point out that I don't sell many pens, so I'm probably not a good source for that info.  I also didn't include the higher end kits in likes & dislikes.  I figure nobody is going to spend over $30 on a kit they don't like unless they have a customer that wants it.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 2, 2012)

Although I've made some pens with it, I'm not fond of Chrome plating on them. It just makes me think chrome bumpers on cars and old over the counter pens where the chrome plating would end up peeling off. So I like Gold TN and Rhodium the best. And although there's a lot of complaints about 24k gold, I think it works OK on the fancier pens pens where it's a secondary plating for highlights over Rhodium. And I have used 24k plating from component sets that state it's got a clear coating over it to add to the durability. 

Pens kits I WON'T use: generally, any Chinese made kits that have Taiwan made equivalents. I'd rather pay a little more for better quality than to save the buck difference.


----------



## TerryDowning (Mar 2, 2012)

Ambidex said:


> Would tend to disagree on the uglyness opinion here...know a whole bunch of ex or still Army and or Marine..AF and Navy that would have a different opinion of a bullet being ugly..see center..



Just because someone is a veteran does not mean they automatically appreciate a pen style.  I personally can't stand bullet pens and did 21 years in the AF.:airplane:

I especially can't stand the new bolt action pens.  I just don't get the concept of a bolt handle on the side of a cartridge it just makes no sense and is UGLY! 

The cartridge goes into the bolt!


----------



## turningfish (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm leery of 24k gold because of the wear factor.


----------



## WWAtty (Mar 2, 2012)

Any kit with copper finish.  Looks great....until the clear coating wears or scratches off and the underlying Cu tarnishes.


----------



## Joe Burns (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't like pens with 24k finish.

I really like the:

Sierra Elegant Beauty from Berea
Jr. Gent II
Jr. Statesman II


----------



## LeeR (Mar 10, 2012)

Ambidex,

I am assuming the bullet pen in the center of your picture is from PSI? I've looked at theirs, since he clip is not a rifle, but looks like a traditional clip (and the end of reminds me of a gun sight).

Have you or anyone compared these to the Berea/Woodcraft pens? I've made a couple of those in twist, but prefer the PSI kit due to the clip style.

Thanks for any input, I've not made an PSI kits.


----------



## jfoh (Mar 11, 2012)

24K is a bad, as in lasting days to weeks under normal use, finish. The thing that I can not understand is that 50% of PSI inventory is 24K with no NT or other gold color option. They have several kits I would try if they came in a upgrade gold type color or finish other than 24K.


----------



## vantoo (May 13, 2012)

I have a slimline pencil in gold from PSI I have been using for six years in my office with no problen with the finish.....??????????


----------



## JCochrun (May 13, 2012)

Vertex and Princess kits are my most asked for styles. I enjoy making the Vertex and Executive styles.  There aren't any kits (so far) that I don't like.  I'm sure I will run into one sooner or later.

Jim


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2012)

jfoh said:


> 24K is a bad, as in lasting days to weeks under normal use, finish. The thing that I can not understand is that 50% of PSI inventory is 24K with no NT or other gold color option. They have several kits I would try if they came in a upgrade gold type color or finish other than 24K.


 Just FYI Most PSI 24K gold kits have a lifetime warranty on the finish.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 13, 2012)

*Normal use....*

I personally think 24K gold gets a bad rap....

For years it was certainly the biggest selling finish (probably still is) and folks have been making them for years and there may have been some wear problems but I can't believe that it has been very much of a real issue.  When I handled slimlines I sold more 24K gold than all other finishes, including Gold Ti, combined.  The number of complaints I had regarding finish on Gold kits in 3 years --- zero.


----------



## Rick P (May 13, 2012)

I loath slims, and have yet to find a mechanical pencil I liked or trusted to last. However there is NO KIT I will not turn for a customer! There are ones I will STRONGLY object to. Ones that I will not warranty past my own hand but I will never say flat no. My reasons are simple, I am building a pen for the customer not myself and if they simply must have a thin pink and neon green PR pen who am I to say differently. Turning pens I find challenging helps me get out of the box and gives me ideas for bigger and better projects. The all Walrus twist pen is an example. It forces me to try new kits and techniques I wouldn't on my own, if it was up to me I'd have a ton of Triton's and Jr Gents and not much else. You can play with modifying those two for years! Lastly I like sales and although my plans do not currently include kit pens in my stock I do plan on offering the as special orders......no matter how ugly, cheap or much looking at it gives me a head ache.


----------



## BradG (May 14, 2012)

24K plating (though i appreciate this will vary between manufacturers).. quite embarrasing to see some of them i made 6 months back and not just the gold plating has worn off all of the clip and centreband, but most of the copper plating underneath has worn off too!


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 14, 2012)

I have a sierra elegant beauty that was given to me as a PITH pen last year and after about 2 months of use, the gold plating has worn to the point where I can't/won't use the pen anymore.

However I also have a slim from another vendor with a 24kt plating that I have been using for well over a year now with no issues.  I can't say all 24kt is bad, but some definitely have issues but that's a conversation for another thread.

Favorites would be vertex for clicks and rollers, retro's for rollers, LeRoi for elegant sierra and a toss up between cigar and flat top for regular 2 part twist ballpoint.


----------



## Gilrock (May 14, 2012)

My finishes all stay perfect. The pens are in a display case. I never thought to actually write something with the pens I make...lol.


----------



## BlackPearl (May 14, 2012)

I have gotten back ever Jr. Gent I have ever done.  They all break the cap threads. 

I know there is an upgrade but the shop I got these from said "...too bad, you should have gotten the Triton instead."


----------



## gbpens (May 14, 2012)

In platings it has to be titanium gold. Any other for m of gold plate wears off in a few months and the customer wants a replacement. No on anything Chinese. Styles - whatever sells, even slimline. Many people love dymondwood which looks good in a slimline.


----------

